# Maxima 2000 engine light



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

Just got an engine light for a code P1320.
The guy that read it said it was ignition related.
The engine was rough when the light came on, it is now
smooth and the light still on.
Any ideas where to check for the cause?
How do I get rid of the light?
TIA.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Try looking through this TSB:

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB01-059.pdf

And this discussion: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=422251

Hopefully that'll help ya a bit....


----------



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

Puppetmaster said:


> Try looking through this TSB:
> 
> http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB01-059.pdf
> 
> ...


I reset the light and the engine is smooth. Hopefully it was nothing.
If it repeats I will use the information that you gave me.
Thanks a lot.


----------

